# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  remove white background in SVG

## mwsasser

I have an svg numbered hex map that from http://hexmaps.appspot.com/.  It's a nice generator but the one thing I need is for the map to be transparent.  is there a way to remove the white from an svg in inkscape or something similar?

----------


## ravells

Have you tried Isomage's hexmap generator? It produces transparent SVGs. Just do a search on 'Isomage's House' in google and you'll find it.

----------


## mwsasser

No but thank you.  I'll give it a whirl.  :-)

----------


## RobA

> I have an svg numbered hex map that from http://hexmaps.appspot.com/.  It's a nice generator but the one thing I need is for the map to be transparent.  is there a way to remove the white from an svg in inkscape or something similar?


Open the file in a text editor and delete the group labelled "hex fill"

In the default generated grid you would have to delete this:


```
  <g inkscape:groupmode="layer" inkscape:label="Hex Fill"> 
  <polygon points="86.4,0.0 115.2,49.9 86.4,99.8 28.8,99.8 0.0,49.9 28.8,0.0" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="86.4,99.8 115.2,149.6 86.4,199.5 28.8,199.5 0.0,149.6 28.8,99.8" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="86.4,199.5 115.2,249.4 86.4,299.3 28.8,299.3 0.0,249.4 28.8,199.5" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="86.4,299.3 115.2,349.2 86.4,399.1 28.8,399.1 0.0,349.2 28.8,299.3" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="86.4,399.1 115.2,448.9 86.4,498.8 28.8,498.8 0.0,448.9 28.8,399.1" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="86.4,498.8 115.2,548.7 86.4,598.6 28.8,598.6 0.0,548.7 28.8,498.8" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="172.8,49.9 201.6,99.8 172.8,149.6 115.2,149.6 86.4,99.8 115.2,49.9" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="172.8,149.6 201.6,199.5 172.8,249.4 115.2,249.4 86.4,199.5 115.2,149.6" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="172.8,249.4 201.6,299.3 172.8,349.2 115.2,349.2 86.4,299.3 115.2,249.4" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="172.8,349.2 201.6,399.1 172.8,448.9 115.2,448.9 86.4,399.1 115.2,349.2" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="172.8,448.9 201.6,498.8 172.8,548.7 115.2,548.7 86.4,498.8 115.2,448.9" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="172.8,548.7 201.6,598.6 172.8,648.5 115.2,648.5 86.4,598.6 115.2,548.7" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="259.2,0.0 288.0,49.9 259.2,99.8 201.6,99.8 172.8,49.9 201.6,0.0" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="259.2,99.8 288.0,149.6 259.2,199.5 201.6,199.5 172.8,149.6 201.6,99.8" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="259.2,199.5 288.0,249.4 259.2,299.3 201.6,299.3 172.8,249.4 201.6,199.5" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="259.2,299.3 288.0,349.2 259.2,399.1 201.6,399.1 172.8,349.2 201.6,299.3" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="259.2,399.1 288.0,448.9 259.2,498.8 201.6,498.8 172.8,448.9 201.6,399.1" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="259.2,498.8 288.0,548.7 259.2,598.6 201.6,598.6 172.8,548.7 201.6,498.8" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="345.6,49.9 374.4,99.8 345.6,149.6 288.0,149.6 259.2,99.8 288.0,49.9" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="345.6,149.6 374.4,199.5 345.6,249.4 288.0,249.4 259.2,199.5 288.0,149.6" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="345.6,249.4 374.4,299.3 345.6,349.2 288.0,349.2 259.2,299.3 288.0,249.4" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="345.6,349.2 374.4,399.1 345.6,448.9 288.0,448.9 259.2,399.1 288.0,349.2" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="345.6,448.9 374.4,498.8 345.6,548.7 288.0,548.7 259.2,498.8 288.0,448.9" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="345.6,548.7 374.4,598.6 345.6,648.5 288.0,648.5 259.2,598.6 288.0,548.7" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="432.0,0.0 460.8,49.9 432.0,99.8 374.4,99.8 345.6,49.9 374.4,0.0" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="432.0,99.8 460.8,149.6 432.0,199.5 374.4,199.5 345.6,149.6 374.4,99.8" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="432.0,199.5 460.8,249.4 432.0,299.3 374.4,299.3 345.6,249.4 374.4,199.5" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="432.0,299.3 460.8,349.2 432.0,399.1 374.4,399.1 345.6,349.2 374.4,299.3" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="432.0,399.1 460.8,448.9 432.0,498.8 374.4,498.8 345.6,448.9 374.4,399.1" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="432.0,498.8 460.8,548.7 432.0,598.6 374.4,598.6 345.6,548.7 374.4,498.8" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="518.4,49.9 547.2,99.8 518.4,149.6 460.8,149.6 432.0,99.8 460.8,49.9" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="518.4,149.6 547.2,199.5 518.4,249.4 460.8,249.4 432.0,199.5 460.8,149.6" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="518.4,249.4 547.2,299.3 518.4,349.2 460.8,349.2 432.0,299.3 460.8,249.4" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="518.4,349.2 547.2,399.1 518.4,448.9 460.8,448.9 432.0,399.1 460.8,349.2" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="518.4,448.9 547.2,498.8 518.4,548.7 460.8,548.7 432.0,498.8 460.8,448.9" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="518.4,548.7 547.2,598.6 518.4,648.5 460.8,648.5 432.0,598.6 460.8,548.7" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="604.8,0.0 633.6,49.9 604.8,99.8 547.2,99.8 518.4,49.9 547.2,0.0" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="604.8,99.8 633.6,149.6 604.8,199.5 547.2,199.5 518.4,149.6 547.2,99.8" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="604.8,199.5 633.6,249.4 604.8,299.3 547.2,299.3 518.4,249.4 547.2,199.5" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="604.8,299.3 633.6,349.2 604.8,399.1 547.2,399.1 518.4,349.2 547.2,299.3" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="604.8,399.1 633.6,448.9 604.8,498.8 547.2,498.8 518.4,448.9 547.2,399.1" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="604.8,498.8 633.6,548.7 604.8,598.6 547.2,598.6 518.4,548.7 547.2,498.8" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="691.2,49.9 720.0,99.8 691.2,149.6 633.6,149.6 604.8,99.8 633.6,49.9" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="691.2,149.6 720.0,199.5 691.2,249.4 633.6,249.4 604.8,199.5 633.6,149.6" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="691.2,249.4 720.0,299.3 691.2,349.2 633.6,349.2 604.8,299.3 633.6,249.4" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="691.2,349.2 720.0,399.1 691.2,448.9 633.6,448.9 604.8,399.1 633.6,349.2" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="691.2,448.9 720.0,498.8 691.2,548.7 633.6,548.7 604.8,498.8 633.6,448.9" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/><polygon points="691.2,548.7 720.0,598.6 691.2,648.5 633.6,648.5 604.8,598.6 633.6,548.7" style="stroke:none;fill:#fff;"/> 
  </g>
```

-Rob A>

----------


## mwsasser

Thats a good way to do it.  :-)  Fortunately though the author of the hex map engine told me how to remove the layer in inkscape.  I simply lacked the knowledge at the time on how to do that.  I should have realized it would be similar to photoshop in that respect.  Thanks for your help though.

----------

